# Sim City 4 Regionen verbinden?



## PhilipKDick (29. November 2007)

Hi, ich habe grade angefangen Sim City 4 zu spielen. Habe eine Region ausgewählt und diese mittlerweile so ziemlich zugebaut. Das ist also kein Platz mehr.

Wie gehts jetzt weiter? Muss ich in einer anderen Region neu anfangen und diese dann mit der alten verbinden? Oder kann man größere Areale als Region auswählen. Finde die ziemlich klein.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Goddess (30. November 2007)

Um dein Gebiet sinnvoll zu erweitern, musst du auf der Übersichtskarte eine Region wählen, die direkt an deiner Stadt angrenzt. Die kannst du dann mit einer Autobahn oder einer Strasse verbinden. Auf diese Weise kannst du nach und nach die ganze Welt entwickeln. Da die Gebiete unterschiedlich gross sind kannst du wählen, ob du in einer anderen Region auf der Gebietskarte weiter machst und von dort aus deine Welt bis zu deiner derzeitigen Stadt erweiterst, oder in einem an deine Stadt angrenzenden Gebiet.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2007)

Goddess am 30.11.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Um dein Gebiet sinnvoll zu erweitern, musst du auf der Übersichtskarte eine Region wählen, die direkt an deiner Stadt angrenzt. Die kannst du dann mit einer Autobahn oder einer Strasse verbinden. Auf diese Weise kannst du nach und nach die ganze Welt entwickeln. Da die Gebiete unterschiedlich gross sind kannst du wählen, ob du in einer anderen Region auf der Gebietskarte weiter machst und von dort aus deine Welt bis zu deiner derzeitigen Stadt erweiterst, oder in einem an deine Stadt angrenzenden Gebiet.


Wasser und Strom kann man auch rüberbringen. Das muß dann aber gekauft werden.


----------



## taks (28. Januar 2008)

BigBubby am 05.12.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 30.11.2007 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



abfall doch auch


----------

